# The Seige of Kasyr Fortis - Recruitment



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

_Warmsith Iacon stood on the bridge of his battle barge, the _Sledge of Olympia,_ and reviewed the hololith of the planet below. His craggy features and amber eyes were lit by the hololith, glowing as if before a daemonic fire. The _Sledge_ was safely behind the planet's moon, hidden from Imperial auguries. He smiled coldly and flexed his clawed left machine arm as he imagined the populace ground under the weight of seige, fortifications crumbling and the gods' favor upon him. The claw clenched viciously.

"Inform my champions the assault begins soon. Ready the Stormbirds." A machine-helot responded affirmative in a rough machine monotone. Iacon turned and walked from the bridge, returning to his personal quarters. On the bridge, the hololith glowed on, the name of the world below in crimson gothic script: Kasyr Fortis. Its classification: *fortress world*._

For this roleplay, players are champions of an Iron Warriors Grand Company. Your warsmith leads you Grand Company in the assault on Kasyr Fortis, a small fortress world near the Cadian Gate. Should your company succeed, a new path will be opened for the forces of the Eye to strike toward cursed Terra!

As befits champions, each player will be allowed to pick a class, each of which is accompanied by an appropriate contingent of Iron Warriors brethren. The listed progression speed represents how likely successes are to gain each favor (this is for balance issues; a champion who breaks a siege with mortals shows more skill than one who wins with hardened warriors at his back; likewise, a champion with skilled warriors has already earned much favor with his warsmith). The class options are as follows:

Player: Khertos Asenth (Flerden)
*Grand Champion *(Normal progression)
_The Grand Champion leads the main assaults, his warriors fierce close combat fighters. Imperial positions have shattered under the ferocity of his assaults._
Equipment: Bolt Pistol & Power Weapon
Squad: Ten (10) Chaos Marines with Bolt Pistols & Close Combat Weapons

Player: Kachkor Aurbane (Farseer Darvaleth)
*Champion of Siege *(Normal Progression)
_The Champion of Siege provides mobile fire for the Grand Company's assault brethren, volleys of bolter fire and searing melta-blasts gunning down the enemy in mid- to close-range firefights. His mastery of bolter and assault weapons is second to none._
Equipment: Combi-bolter/melta/flamer/plasma with 3 uses & 2 Meltabombs
Squad: Eight (8) Chaos Mariens with Boltguns, Bolt Pistols & 1 Metlabomb; Two (2) Chaos Marines with Meltaguns & Bolt Pistols

Player: Furnace (warsmith7752)
*Master Havoc* (Slow Progression)
_The Master Havoc epitomizes the seige mentality of the Iron Warriors, finding the weakest point for his brothers to pour their fire into. His mastery of precision weapon fire allows his brothers to close with the enemy, their bunkers shattered and infantry cut down. His signum guides his brother's aim and can summon the wrath of the Company's massive artillery resources._
Equipment: Combi-bolter & Signum
Squad: Two (2) Chaos Marines with Heavy Bolters; Two (2) Chaos Marines with Multi-Meltas

Player: Caesar Wyvern (emporershand89)
*Chosen Champion* (Slow Progression)
_The Chosen Champion is the warsmith's right hand fighter, and leader of the Grand Company's finest fighters. He is expected to be in the thickest of the fighting, taking on the strongest of the foe, and ensuring the success of the warsmith's campaigns._
Equipment: Bolt Pistol/Close Combat Weapon & Lightning Claw/Power Fist/Plasma Pistol
Squad: Five (5) Chaos Marines with Bolt Pistol & Power Weapon

Player: Ferron Horix (Nightlord92)
*Taskmaster* (Fast Progression)
_Known for his logistical insight, the Taskmaster commands vasts resources of manpower and firepower, and it is said that he never runs short of ammunition or men to throw at the enemy. To succeed with mere mortals at his command shows great resolve and skill, and his successes will win great favor with the warsmith_
Equipment: Bolter/Bolt Pistol, Close Combat Weapon, & Ammunition box
Squad: Thirty (30) humans with Lasguns & Close Combat Weapon


There will be one player in each class, and classes/squads will be assigned on a first-come first serve basis. To join this roleplay, please fill out a character sheet using the format below:

*Name:* _Name your character. Be creative!_
*Class:* _Pick a class, as above. First come, first serve!_
*Appearance:* _Describe your character's appearance; go crazy, but remember no aesthetic choices may alter your character's strength, speed, etc. You're no possessed!_
*Personality*: _Be specific. Give the other players a real sense of your character, as if they've known him for millenia._

Once all the players are set (names will be listed above the class descriptions), the Seige of Kasyr Fortis shall begin, and the world shall burn for the Dark Gods!

Remember, posts shouldn't be about over-the-top, unbeatable victories. You're champions, but you're nowhere near invincible.

Any questions and concerns? Feel free to PM.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Looks great I'll join. however, your character sheet is alittle cut and dry so i think I under-did-it. Please let me know about my dude, tell me if he needs any changes.)


Name: Caesar Wyvern

Position: Chosen Champion

Age: Unknown

Appearance: Wyvern is a tall man, broad chest, muscular, and bulging with massive strength he uses to crush his opponents. He has a shaven face, bald, two service studs in his forehead from past exploits, and a left bionic eye with a scar that cross it towards the right side of his face. He has the mark of the Iron Warriors tattooed across his chest in blood, a gift for his many years of service and exploits for the chapter.

Personality: Wyvern is very aggressive by nature; never admitting defeat, never quitting or letting things go, and is long to forgive those who wrong him. He is also a perfectionist in his art of close combat. He drills both himself and his men to the breaking point to see that they are all ready to a fault. Being aggressive as he is he is also a zealot and a highly motivated individual who can stir up a small band of men into crazed warriors intent on destroying all in their path. For these reasons, Wyvern often keeps to himself and the men he commands. Those outside his unit know little about him, and the less they know the happier Wyvern is.

Equiptment: Bolt Pistol, Power Fists, Frag Gernades

Squad: Five (5) Chaos Marines with Bolt Pistol & Power Weapons


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

So Warsmith, whats to become of your other RP? That one just not happening or something?


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Darkreever - Wrong Warsmith, mate. Currently we have two in the role play area, this one and another. 

As for the RP, it definately looks interesting. I may take part, depending on who else signs up, first. If it is as good as the other Iron Warrior RP, _Hammer of Olympia_, it will be great.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Finally an iron warriors rp save me the spot of master havoc please I will post him up sometime today. Also does anyone know what a signum actually does?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Gawd dammit you beat me there. I was looking for the Havoc guy. :ireful2: Never mind.

A signum is a target marker/identifier. It marks out critical targets for allies.

Grrr. I'll go with Champion of Siege then, if Warsmith40 will have me.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name:* Kachkor Aurbane

*Class:* Champion of Siege

*Personality:* Cool, calculating, and utterly ruthless. Kachkor will push his squad to the limits to provide supporting fire exactly where it is needed. He will risk anything to complete the task at hand. Out of the battlefield, he is coarse and nasty, exploiting any weaknesses he may see or find. He also despises human flesh, and as such has had many bionic modifications, which he also imposes upon his squad, if only a little less extreme than his own.

*Appearance:* Clad in his dark silver power armour, Kachkor is a striking sight. Most of his face is metallic, and artificial; both his eyes gleam a dull red from machine-sockets, and his mouth is little more than a dark grille. Both his legs and his right arm have also been turned into metal; the dull gleam of bionics bare, but fortified with powerful metals alloyed with adamantium, making his augmented body as hard as power armour even when un-armoured. He doesn't wear power armour over his bionics, and doesn't wear a helmet either, preferring to see better. His left arm, one of the few flesh parts left, is armoured in dull power armour. His torso and chest has been augmented, but not fully mechanised, and as such is still covered with power armour.

*Wargear:* Kachkor is armed with a masterful combi-plasma, _Flesheater_, which has two barrels and 2 magazine slots, for double fire rate, as well as the plasma-grille underneath. He also has meltabombs. 

*Squad:* A squad of 8 marines armed with boltguns and meltabombs, and 2 marines armed with meltaguns. Their appearance is similar to Kachkor; most have an augmented leg or arm, but none have their faces completely mechanised; as such, they wear their helmets, obscuring their faces. Kachkor's squad is marked with a single, green fist on their shoulder-plates; marking them as the veterans of the Emerald Nightmare.


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I expanded a bit on the sheet, if that's ok... just for reference's sake.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Class: mater havoc 

Appearance: Tall and muscular, He is not terribly agile (for a space marine) but that is not what his job is, He wears heavily modified gunmetal grey power armour with the iron warriors icon and battlecry adorned on whatever piece of armour can take it, he has dark hair that he gave up cutting last millennia he does however tie it back to it does not infringe his firing view and who give about appearance in war? His helmet might as well be a telescope it is connected to his signum with an assortment of wires, 

Personality: Furnace cares about his squad and the army he serves in, He will give his life for his squad for he knows that without them his brothers will be demolished by enemy fire, he is the best at his job in the iron warriors maybe even the entire galaxy, he knows what to shoot at and how to make sure that thing gets hit,


Weapons: Furnace carries a heavily modified combi melta that his a telescopic sights and thermal imaging cpu, it also serves as a back up vox in case his helmet is destroyed. One of his squad members who carries a multi melta has modified his generator to carry more melta munitions than normal (nearly double the normal amount) so that squad members may refuel if they are out.

Squad: Two (2) Chaos Marines with Heavy Bolters; Two (2) Chaos Marines with Multi-Meltas
Just wandering if I could replace one heavy bolter with a missile launcher?


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Khertos Asenth

Class: Grand Champion.

Appearance: Khertos is a bit shorter than most other marines, but he is as strong as any other marine. His hair is black, but 
not very long. His eyes are very dark brown. His armour is very unadorned, just plain gunmetal with the Iron Warrior marks.

Weapons: Khertos uses a power sword that he took from his old champion. He is not sure from where his bolt pistol is, nor does he care.

Personality: Khertos is usually a bit silent, since he thinks talking is just a waste of time. Time that he would rather be spending killing the enemy's of the Iron Warriors. He is calm and sensed person as long as he is outside of combat, but when he gets his hands on the enemy he looses all that, and just thinks of killing his opponent.
Khertos thinks that only the strong deserve to live, so he does not care if some one from his squad is killed, since if they are killed, they were weak.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Alright, just found the time to check in so i'll go over all the replies lol

@emperorshand: all good except for the equipment; power sword or power fist, up to you. Everybody's Chaos Marines have frags, and the meltabombs are for the seige marines. The jump packs may or may not come later :wink:

@Darvaleth: you're in for sure haha. I like all the details you made to flesh out the character.

@warsmith7752: you're in

@Flerden: good to go

Time to update the roster!

EDIT 1 - With the roster updated, all we need is someone to take the role of Taskmaster. I'll wait 24 hours to see if anyone wants the slot before I start the action thread. Invite a buddy to join up!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

so can i replace a heavy bolter with a missile launcher?


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not for the start, warsmith7752. The equipment represents the basic outfitting. it will change as the RP goes on, so a little patience will pay off


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ok that's fine


----------



## Nightlord92 (Jul 7, 2010)

Name: Ferron Horix

Class: Taskmaster

Appearance: Ferron is a stocky but tall Iron Warrior. Bald headed, a metal plate covers his left temple from a bolter round from fighting the Imperial Fists. Ferron's face is battle scarred and aged, looking every bit of a 10,000 year old Iron Warrior. A red bionic eye replaced his right eye lost 6,000 years ago battling against the Ultramarines. Ferron keeps his armor freshly maintained with the Iron Warriors colors and has the symbol of the Iron Warriors adorning his chest armor.

Personality: Ferron considers himself to be a bit of an idealist; still believing that Humanity would take its rightful place ruling the galaxy under the yoke of Chaos. Ferron is a gruff and uncompromising warrior, preferring the art of siege warfare to conversation. Leading mere mortals has given Ferron an intense sense of Pride, with a hungry dose of Ambition. Considering himself to be a logistical genius, Ferron feels truly at home during the great seiges, drowning his enemies under massive amounts of gunfire and human cattle. 

Weapons: Ferron comes to battle with his personal bolt pistol and ancient power fist, both bloodied under 10,000 of warfare. A large ammunition box rests on his back for whenever he needs another magazine to destroy his enemies.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nicely done Nightlord. Fifth slot is filled! The action thread will be up soon.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry about this, but EH, would you mind editing your post just slightly? I was given some enemies to face, and you joining in is perfectly fine, but you've decided that my vehicles have been blown up, which is not what I was planning on. I was going to take losses, but not the vehicles straight away.

Also, the enemy have camo cloaks.... basically camouflage. Not cloaking devices! Also, melta cannons are used by Titans, I believe... they have 2 meltaguns. But that's a nitpick.

Anyway, please un-destroy the vehicles until I've posted. Sorry!


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

emperorshand89, please edit your post in the next 48 hours or we will continue without you. Farseer Darvaleth at the least requires you to correct your post before he can proceed.

Flerden, I'd also appreciate you posting, but there's no particular rush on that one

EDIT 1: Thanks for posting Flerden. Still waiting on you emperorshand89, and if you don't edit your post before the update, I'll be forced to take you out of the roleplay. Darvaleth, if 89 doesn't edit his post by noon tomorrow, continue as if he was uninvolved in your fight. I'd prefer to keep everybody, but the RP is stalling.

Also, just a reminder, get detailed with your posts! Roleplaying threads are all about telling the story, so add those little bits of imagery and flair to your posts. I don't mind short posts, though, so long as they aren't along the lines of "My character goes here, kills this guy, runs this way, kills this guy, and calls for help."


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

It has been more than 48 hours, so I am left no choice. Farseer Darvaleth, proceed with your post, ignoring emperorshand89's input. Until he makes it clear he is committed to the RP, I'll be keeping the Chosen squad busy elsewhere. 

emperorshand89, if you do not take up the mantle of Chosen Champion, the position will be made available to a new player. This is nothing personal, but I would really like to see the RP get moving. The walls of Kasyr Fortis contain far more action ahead...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Will do as soon as possible.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

As of today, the position of Chosen is open to a new player. Please follow the format listed earlier if you wish to take up position as Chosen Champion.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Very sorry, my post WILL come on this weekend. It's really the only time I can post any more... again, apologies. :blush:


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Haha no worries.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

It upsets me greatly that I must announce that I will no longer be able to take part in this roleplay. Whilst I hope the GM, and all the participants, will understand this is not out of choice; this is the first time I've even been able to reach the Roleplay Forum for well over a week now. Whilst I am sure there are many with more work than me, and who still manage to post, I have failed. I cannot continue to participate, and for that I am very sorry.

Again, apologies. I wish the RP luck and am sure that it will flourish and bloom, even if I cannot witness the creative masterpiece it will soon become. I am sorry.

I am so sorry, Warsmith; I was really, really excited about this RP. I am so sorry that I must let it go.


----------



## Warsmith40 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey, no worries. I'll manage other roleplays later, and I'll keep you in mind :drinks:


----------

